# Classifieds > Testimonials >  Positive Feedback for John Clare

## Michael

Positive Feedback!

Purchased two *Ranitomeya variabilis "Southern"* from John Clare and he sent me a third as a wonderful surprise.They look beautiful and are  very active.  Hopefully I will be able to have the opportunity for some breeding.

 :Big Applause:

----------


## Lynn

Hi Michael,
Congratulations ! 
John is a good doobie ! 
My pair of imitators ( from our founder  :Star:  )  are tucked away trying so hard to breed!

We may have little Johnny's running around all over the US !    :Big Grin:  

 :Butterfly:

----------


## Heather

Congrats! That was very nice of him  :Smile: . I hope you'll share some photos with us once they're settled in.

----------


## Bruce

John really is a good guy  :Smile:  I know once I start my dart frog endeavors I'll be pestering him with quite a few questions and advice  :Wink:  haha!

----------


## Lynn

> John really is a good guy  I know once I start my dart frog endeavors I'll be pestering him with quite a few questions and advice  haha!


Hi Bruce,
How are you !
What have you been waiting for?  
Don't forget there is a White Plains Show 2/24/13 ?  Now's your chance   :Big Grin: 
To get the supplies of course, you can get the imitators from  John!!!!!!!
Or - Hamburg  PA for darts from Glen? 
 :Butterfly:

----------


## Heather

Yes, Bruce....how about it? I'll even help you build the viv if you'd like.

----------


## Bruce

Only thing stopping me is room!  If I'm doing this it would mean keeping my male and female African bullfrog together in a big 40B, and using Clyde's exo-terra 40B as the dart viv.  Just trying to think of ways to make that happen...

----------


## Heather

I'll send you a pm later so this can remain a thank you thread  :Smile: .

----------

